# Tip signs to star signs



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

I tried several "gentle" tip signs. Worked once with with a veteran. Actually got 2 and 3 stars a couple of times after using the signs. I gave it up. Now post a sign with photo of my autistic son and ask them to raise any issues with me before giving me a less than 5 star rating. I don't even ask for a 5 star rating directly either, but this last sign seems to be helping my score go up. But the vast majority of pax are so self absorbed they don't even seem to notice.

This gig has been a real wake up call for me. I was always the guy that tipped wait staff 20% and all other service types at least 10% unless service was really bad.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-finally-put-up-a-tip-sign-yesterday-another-update.143475/


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'd rather get the tip then the 5 star.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Don't be so sure the tip sign caused your lower ratings


----------

